# Tuskeegee Airman...and George Lucas



## billc (Jul 31, 2011)

The Tuskeegee airman are finally getting a big budget movie, they had a movie on one of the cable stations, and I hope it will be good.  The only problem...George Lucas wrote the story!!!!!!  Now, outside of Star wars ( the only movie of that particular type ever made by George Lucas, the rest being some deluded mass fantasy ) and Raiders of the Lost Ark (made with steven spielberg, the two of them canceling out their worst attributes as filmmakers) there hasn't been much actually made by George Lucas worth much.  Here is the trailer anyway...

http://screenrant.com/red-tails-trailer-kofi-126105/

coming from Industrial Light and magic the visuals are awsome, and the inspirational tone seems good too.  But...George Lucas...


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 1, 2011)

This looks like a damn good movie and George Lucas is as good as anyone in the industry and better than most.


----------



## billc (Aug 1, 2011)

Then explain "willow."


----------

